# she wasn't herself



## stelingo

I'm trying to translate the phrase 'she wasn't herself'

Moje matka byla nemocná jeden měsíc. I když se jí udělalo lépe, nebyla sama sebou.

Does this make sense?

Thanks


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi stelingo, I'll leave the natives to comment on your sentence, but for the specific phrase you're asking about ("wasn't herself"), the colloquial version I hear quite frequently is "je nějaký nesvůj" (for a male), and then obviously for a woman or girl "nějaká nesvá".

_Znám tě docela dobře a řekl bych, že jsi už několik dní nějaký nesvůj, je to tak?_
I know you pretty well, and I'd say you've been a bit out of sorts for a few days, haven't you?

_Byl nějaký nesvůj. Už ráno se mu nechtělo vstávat_. He wasn't himself. This morning he didn't feel like getting up. (Other tenses possible)
_Nevím, nevím, ale zdála se mi nějaká nesvá. _Well, I don't know, but she didn't seem to be herself / she seemed to be a bit out of sorts.

There are certainly other ways of saying it, maybe _nebyla ve své kůži_, etc. Over to the natives!


----------



## stelingo

Thanks Enquiring Mind. Some useful phrases.


----------



## Mori.cze

Hi,

As always I agree with Enquiring Mind Personally I would choose "Nebyla ve své kůži" or "necítila se ve své kůži" for feeling physically unwell. "Byla nějaká nesvá" is correct, but in my opinion a bit too weak, maybe "byla celá nesvá" would do better job. 

As for your version it is not wrong, I would, however, reformulate slightly. I do not like "jeden měsíc", I would probably say something like "celý měsíc" or simply "moje matka byla měsíc nemocná"


----------



## stelingo

Ok thanks


----------

